# Zombies Invade Lake Leatherwood Park, Eureka Springs, AR, Mar. 29th!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Its the second annual Zombie Tag in Eureka Springs AR! If you are in the area, stop by. You can get more info, directions, and online registration at their site: http://eurekaspringszombietag.com/

I will also be there with a booth and some ghoulish goodies! So come by and say hello!


----------

